# NORWAY | Projects & Construction



## Insane alex (Aug 24, 2004)

^^So what? They're quite nice designed, these norwegian projects...


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Take to the waves*

Alliance Arkitekter and MAPT select Kebony as wood substitute for conical restaurant.


This flowing Kebony-clad restaurant is the work of collaborating practices Alliance Arkitekter and MAPT (the latter now functions as two individual design studios) on the edge of the Oslo fjord, Norway. Taking pride of place on the water’s edge in the historic marina port of Aker Brygge, the high-end outlet takes its name from the Spanish term for wave, ‘Onda’.

Sustainability has taken a key role in the design and development of this project, with pioneering technologies such as cooled waste grinders implemented throughout the facility. A domineering feature in the sustainable design approach is the architects’ choice of materials, selecting Kebony’s environmentally-friendly, non-toxic alternative to traditional wood products for the external sweeping facades.

This single material choice has had a dramatic effect on the building’s sustainability levels, inserting a textile that is cleverly-suited to the chilly Norwegian climes. Kebony is durable, resistant to decay, easy to maintain, very cost effective, and in this case contrasts beautifully with the Onda restaurant’s sheer glass panels and galvanised steel gratings.

The basic form of the restaurant is split into four conical volumes which undulate down the Tingvalla Pier to the water’s edge. Each swell of the building is capped at a different slope and angle ‘to form an organic-looking exterior wave’ and collectively these peaks provide a physical manifestation of the restaurant’s name.

Jan Terje Nielsen, Director of Marketing for Kebony comments: “Onda is a very exciting addition to Oslo’s popular marina. We are delighted that Alliance Architects and MAPT chose Kebony’s innovative cladding product to envelop the magnificent exterior of this high-profile restaurant, not only making an important environmental stance but one based on both aesthetics and practicality.”


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really amazing buildings!!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ I agree


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

The Hardanger Bridge and Kilden Concert Hall are fantastic. Norway has some lovely projects.


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

top notch!:cheers:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks for your comments. )


----------



## DanielG! (Sep 16, 2008)

Oslo is becoming so high class with those projects, I'm in love with the norwegian contemporary architecture.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## DanielG! (Sep 16, 2008)

I loved the volumetry of the last project, I wanna live in Norway so bad. T_T


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ some more pictures:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Galro said:


> Kilden concert hall in Kristiansand opened 6.01.12 (two days ago).
> 
> 
> STB_8987
> ...


wow


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## katia72 (Mar 1, 2009)

rychlik said:


> wow


Wow...something like this Oslo should build next to Opera...imagine that


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Well, we will get a new library next to the opera which I believe will have a certain wow factor too. Of course I wouldn't mind a Kilden too ...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Luca111-_ (Dec 10, 2011)

rychlik said:


> wow


mg: :drool:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

To hell with the rest of Europe. This country is the one to look up to in term of design. Some great projects.


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Some very daring and Edgy designs, been to Norway and it is an absolutely fantastic country.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## ganghui (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, a high-rise completely made out of wood? Norway really has alot of unique projects going on.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

ganghui said:


> Wow, a high-rise completely made out of wood? Norway really has alot of unique projects going on.


It's only the load bearing part of the building/the skeleton that is required to be made of wood to beat the record. I'm unsure about what the cladding will be made of, although I do suspect it will be a blend between wood and glass.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Ingenioren (Jan 18, 2008)

Galro said:


> The building was approved in August last year.


Not really. This building has very small chance of being approved as the majority of town council is against it. The very next meeting it went trough a re-vote with negative result.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Then you need to update the tread I linked to, as it says there that it was approved and the status stands as "App" in the tread title.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Next page


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

all the projects are amazing!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Ervin2 (Nov 7, 2009)

These are some amazing projects.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad you appreciate them. kay:


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow Galro, amazing! Norway is booming and building like crazy!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Yes, you're right in that we have a lot of projects going on currently. 
It's mainly due to two reasons: 

1. Population growth. The country is growing with 65.000 people every year, while Oslos growing with around 15.000 people inside the city limits and I guess around 20 to 25.000 in the urban area. 

2. People have started to favor urban living over suburban living to higher degree than previously and are less likely to move out to suburbs when they get a child like they used to do.

These two factors results in fast growing cities and a lot of developments indeed, which in turns means that many Norwegian cities have a bright future. kay:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

Amazing projects! Like it so much=)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Singidunum said:


> Who decided to bring back the old facade? Was it the result of that public initiative to bring back the old facades? Who is financing the project?


It was a wish from a pressure group that works towards getting these restored. It's funded by the landlord - the building is getting converted from former offices into flats and this restorations makes 6 floors of the building usable for flats rather than just 5 as previously. So in essence it's win win situation - the landlord gets more apartments at one of the highest valued locations in the country and the city gets a prettier building for free.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Galro said:


> No idea on how interesting this is the most people, but here are a few examples of similar simplifyings like I speak of. They will hopefully be restored back to their former glory some day.


How did they get simplified facades?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Oslo was the first place functionalism hit in the Nordics. These buildings were everything that the functionalism architects despised and hence they started to re-model them in the mid '20s and onwards.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

How sad. Belgrade saw some of these moves but it was on war damaged buildings. The post war government didn't see facade decorations as necessary.

Examples

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lidtmndcQH1qhcw4ro1_500.jpg

http://wannabemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/9.-palata-zora.jpg > http://wannabemagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/136774381.jpg

Hopefully they decide to do the same thing as in Oslo.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Scandinavia is truly the poster child for the rest of the world. I wish we could get just one city in the US with architecture just like Norway!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I guess you aren't talking about these redesings as shown on last page then.  

Thanks for the comment btw!


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

hahaha I think these on the last page are absolutely horrible. But I've seen worse desecration of historical buildings in the US. I hate to be off topic, but to me this is the worst. 

The old Penn Station









The New Penn Station









See what I mean? Sorry though, I was on page 6, not 7 when I wrote that comment haha. It is horrible was has happened to these beautiful buildings. but sometimes old building materials require tons of maintenance, so I can understand the need to change it.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Galro said:


> ^^ But at with the Madison Square Garden then at least there was a reason for demolishing, even though I agree that it was a shame. I think this is a worse example (also from New York): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74996571&postcount=46 Where the new design don't appear to have any obvious advances over the old design.


I actually disagree with that one. I spend a lot of time in the area, and Columbus Circle used to be a very outdated area, with too many old buildings. After the Time Warner Center was built, the old building looked awkward and it felt like it was holding the area back from the modern hub that it could be. So with the redesign, the area feels much more modern, and even somewhat futuristic. The good news by the way, is that there are plans to revert Penn Station to it's former grandeur.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

royal rose1 said:


> I actually disagree with that one. I spend a lot of time in the area, and Columbus Circle used to be a very outdated area, with too many old buildings. After the Time Warner Center was built, the old building looked awkward and it felt like it was holding the area back from the modern hub that it could be. So with the redesign, the area feels much more modern, and even somewhat futuristic. *The good news by the way, is that there are plans to revert Penn Station to it's former grandeur.*


So they will rebuild the old building? Any treads or links about it?


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

Galro said:


> So they will rebuild the old building? Any treads or links about it?



http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/12/a...n-station-and-madison-square-garden.html?_r=1

Unforunately, I think the chances are extremely slim, but it would be amazing if it went through!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

^^
WOW!!!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

---


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> I disagree, the Oslo developments, together with Hamburgs Hafencity, are easily the best new builds in Europe.


The fjordcity (which is what we call the Oslo waterfront developments) in general is fine. I love the MAD building above for example. But I was specifically talking about the DNB building which turned out fat and rather gray.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A housing block completed at Ensjø, Oslo, called Marienfryd Step 2:



















Render:










Taken from this tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1392990&page=7


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Galro said:


> But I was specifically talking about the DNB building which turned out fat and rather gray.


I quite like that one as well. It may look somewhat clumsy from across the water, but from up close its great.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Odfjell Drilling is building a new headquarter in Bergen. Stage one consist of 20 000m2 large office building and starts construction this year.









Illustration by MIR









Illustration by MIR


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

From here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102832695#post102832695




Ingenioren said:


> In central Kristiansand, a 20 floor appartment tower has been proposed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment development in Stavanger under construction. From here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=102841152#post102841152




Nguen77 said:


> *Seaview development 20130501*


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A-lab won Drammen Glassverk



> The long traditional intustrial area will be transformed into waterfront housing with great recreational possibilities.
> 
> A-lab rcently won the invited competition to develop the industrial area of Drammen Glassverk to housing and recreational areas, with possibilities to supplement with additional business functions.
> 
> The procject holds approx. 500 appartments (50 000m2). The competition material includes a plaza, various outdoor areas, river promenade, docks, berths, boat storage, bath house and sea bath.


Source: A-lab: http://a-lab.no/en/a-lab-won-drammen-glassverk/




























Location: http://maps.google.nl/maps?q=Glassv...r=Svelvikveien,+Drammen,+Buskerud,+Norge&z=17


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

In Tromsø:



Ingenioren said:


> New rendering of UNN hotel, appears digging starts now and construction starts in August:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1402870&page=3


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

El_Greco said:


> I quite like that one as well. It may look somewhat clumsy from across the water, but from up close its great.


I agree that it looks worst from far away. Luckely there are buildings planned in front of it which will hopefully go a long way to hide the worst bites. 










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102862598&postcount=62


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

This 20 floor appartment tower have now been approved after a small reduction in height to 18 floors. 


















http://www.nrk.no/nyheter/distrikt/sorlandet/1.11010065

However the Norwegian Directorate for Cultural Heritage will probably object to this approval (like they always do to highrises and large developments).


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Nordahl Grieg high school in Bergen:




















From Archdaily.com: http://www.archdaily.com/368255/nordahl-grieg-high-school-link-arkitektur/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A new church planned for Hønefoss:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Myrkdalen hotel by Jarmund / Vigsnæs @ Archdaily: http://www.archdaily.com/359723/myrkdalen-hotel-jva/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Winning proposal on the redevelopment of Straume downtown:

"DA STRAUME BLE TIL BY" (When Straume became a city):










http://www.ba.no/nyheter/article6445244.ece

This is Straume today: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Stra...aume&t=h&hnear=Straume,+Hordaland,+Norge&z=15


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Eggum Tourist Route rest stop by Snøhetta. From Archdaily.com: http://www.archdaily.com/372955/eggum-tourist-route-snohetta/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Vågen high school in Sandnes by Link arkitektur. Location: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Våge...Fwzx0H-FbkTdYyHQY82waw&cbp=12,67.74,,0,-22.75





































From archdaily: http://www.archdaily.com/373733/vagen-high-school-and-sandnes-culture-academy-link-arkitektur-as/


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Love Snøhetta, their designs are stunning.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Just got approval by the city of Bergen: Damgårdsveien 99 is a phase of the larger Damgårdsundet project which was started on in 2001. One of this first real projects, a 44.5m/12 floor tall residential high-rise building. The developer hope to build this highrise in wood, making it the worlds tallest wooden building. 



















Tread here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=103673105#post103673105


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Highrise planned for Bodø:



















http://www.an.no/nyheter/article6674394.ece


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A pressure group have been started to promote the idea of light rail train connecting Fredrikstad with Sarpsborg. From this tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=998709&page=3






































Homepage: http://glommabanen.no/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> This 20 floor appartment tower have now been approved after a small reduction in height to 18 floors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More and better renders:





































Source: http://3dhuset.no/prosjekter/tangen-parc/

Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=krist...=-u-Id-R6GZhg-zartcW5mQ&cbp=12,81.98,,0,-1.07


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think anyone have posted this before ... Nøstet Panorama. I think construction was started late last year. It seems to be pretty standard, but at least it fills this void in the street scape and provides some much needed apartments in central Bergen. It will surely be a huge contrast to the two floorer wooden houses that the area is otherwise dominated by though. 



















Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Nøste...O653pG63DJUA1u4PragohA&cbp=12,155.91,,0,-0.64


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotel under construction in Tromsø:










Construction update: 








The pictures were taken by Topaas and come from this tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106171596#post106171596


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed hotel in Mandal:




















Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Manda...andal&t=h&gl=no&hnear=Mandal,+Vest-Agder&z=17


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

450 new wind mills to be built along the Trondheim fjord.










Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Trond...suggest&hnear=Trondheimsfjorden&gl=no&t=h&z=9


Source: http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/i...-Trondheimsfjorden--7289340.html#.Uhi15UDN4l0


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

not the tallest projects but pretty modern. i like them


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Waterfront development in Stavanger.


Construction update:




























Source: http://vann-kanten.no[


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed development in Svolvær. It was presented last year in the media, but I'm unsure about how far they have come with it.










Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=svolv...699,28.54248&t=h&hnear=Svolvær,+Nordland&z=15


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Infill in Trondheim.




























Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=trond...d=LGbZmHwMRW3eHipf8syqaw&cbp=12,19.6,,1,-5.79

Seems like a shame to demolish that timber framed building though.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A parking garage is planned to be built beneath Skansedammen in Bergen. The project will also include upgrades of landscaping surrounding it, the placement of benches and replace the pond itself with a 20cm deep reflecting pool




























Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=berge...d=nI3YjJ3wHSffwUAWoJElVQ&cbp=12,59.78,,0,3.88


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Infill in Bergen. It was actually completed during 2012, but I didn't know about until it today and it haven't been posted by anyone else either ... So it might be of interest to some. But then again it might not be too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Large picture of this infill taken by El_creco:



El_Greco said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> 51. Love this one.


Borrowed from this tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654509&page=5


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some nice pictures of the new visitor center at Trollstigen that opened up last year taken by the forumer Ingenioren. I don't think anyone posted any pictures of it when it first opened, so here you go. :cheers:




Ingenioren said:


> Made a quick trip into the mountains last weekend, these are my photos:
> 
> The starting point of climbing Trolltindene is at the Trollstigen rest area on the highway 63. For aubvious reasons we have to attack this beast from behind:
> 
> ...


Taken from this tread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1656048


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Really cool. Corten Steel looks great against rock and glass.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A new student housing block have been completed in Ås. The whole building is built in wood. It's currently the highest building in Norway with the wooden bearing elements.










Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=ås&hl...el=suggest&hq=ås&hnear=Ski,+Akershus&t=h&z=12


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Bergen. Completion date: 2014.









Illustrert av MIR









Illustrert av MIR

Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=+berg...754,0.054331&t=h&hnear=Bergen,+Hordaland&z=18


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Office project in Stavanger, 25 000m2. Illustrations by MIR.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotel proposed in Sandnes. 





































Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Langg...near=Langgata+59,+4306+Sandnes,+Rogaland&z=16


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The regulation to the waterfront development in Lier have been approved.










Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=lier&...008281,0.027874&t=h&hnear=Lier,+Buskerud&z=15


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kystens hus/the house of the coast in Tromsø. Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Troms...=0ZwMF8nWJVoQzKfNf50oAA&cbp=12,48.06,,0,-2.42



















They are now currently busy demolishing the old building at the site:









http://www.nrk.no/nordnytt/na-rives-domus-1.11259413


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Wergelands hage, Bergen:










http://www.allark.net/wergeland-hage/


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

That's a good one, modern yet traditional.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Porsgrunn Maritime Museum and Science Center














































http://www.cobe.dk/project/porsgrunn-maritime-museum#porsgrunn-maritime-museum


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Office building in Stavanger:














































http://lsa.no/index.php/prosject/kontor?task=view&id=310


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

> KJARK, in collaboration with SJ Architects and Grindaker Landscape Architects, won the competition to develop a site in Kongsberg, Norway. The plan contains app. 8.500 m² small scale housing and commercial areas. We've made an effort to integrate the new development with the existing historic context creating quality living conditions in lush outdoor areas. The new structures drape and conceal a 15.000 m² parking house.











http://kristinjarmund.no/news_events


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposal for a hotel in Tromsø by Code. 










Source: http://www.tegmark.net/works/hotel-tinden-114

Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Troms...OGupkp_vzadY2m3evov98g&cbp=12,153.11,,0,-0.97


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Office building completed in Stavanger: 












































Source: http://www.bygg.no/prosjekter/naeringsbygget-troll?showImage=8


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposals for new police station in Arendal:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

This guy wants to build his own stave church in Tromsø, Northern Norway. The design will be based on Borgund stave church and he is working to getting it completed in 2015, although it will depends on if he manage to acquire all the needed funding. The video is in Norwegian.

38983753










Borgund stave church: 








http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fil:Borgund_stavkirke.JPG


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another project in Tromsø:










Tromsøs narrowest house will have to give way to make space for it: 
https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Stran...=2LE_EjDSkCK32_DH5Hyl1Q&cbp=12,184.87,,1,7.03


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't think this have been posted ...



> Masterplanning and design of a new terminal area, Terminal 3, at Bergen Airport Flesland.
> 
> The new ex*pan*sion also in*cor*po*rates mod*i*fi*ca*tion of the ex*ist*ing ter*mi*nal and a new in*fra*struc*ture sys*tem on the land*side, with road and rail con*nec*tions and ex*pan*sion of air*craft taxi*ing and park*ing ar*eas.
> 
> ...


http://nordicarch.com/bergen-international-airport-flesland-t3#info


















































































60726878


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Three office buildings in Stavanger:

Oseberg:










Ormen lange:



















Gullfaks:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Cool designs!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Allaktivitetshuset in Fauske, Northern Norway: 










































Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=FAUSK...6968&safe=off&hnear=Fauske,+Nordland&t=h&z=18

Source: http://turbinen.squarespace.com/utsiden


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hospital in Bergen. Pictures from archdaily. 





































http://www.archdaily.com/451158/kronstad-origo-arkitektgruppe/


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks so good, almost like a render...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Development in Stavanger: 























































Location: https://maps.google.no/maps?q=Hille...levågsveien+24,+4016+Stavanger,+Rogaland&z=16


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Too many buildings in Norway have random windows...


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

The Flesland extension has a bit of a Gardermoen look to it. Not a bad thing I think, but it would be fun if it had been an exact perfect copy so that frequent travellers between Bergen and Oslo wouldn't know if they had left or not.


----------



## beaniepotato (Jul 7, 2013)

Well, time to revive this thread! I'll be posting some projects from different cities and places in Norway, one city each post mostly, and I'll be posting both plans and things U/C. Most of this will just be me reposting stuff I find interesting from the Norwegian forums, but in a large compilation of goodies. I'll propably forget a lot of projects, so it would be nice if fellow forumers gave me a hand here by also posting different projects if they feel like it.

So without furder ado, we start off with...
Bergen! Second largest city in Norway

*Most recently finished is the 14 floor high-rise, and biggest hotel in Bergen, Rica/Scandic Ørnen:*









*DNB Solheimsviken is done, and the pic is from DNB's flickr:*









*Sparebanken Vest in Jonsvollskvartalet started construction some months ago:*









*Also recently U/C, an office building next to the Bergen Train Station:*









*and the light-rail depot:*


















*As far as high-rise plans go, there's this building in Møllendal which is meeting some opposition from locals:*









*and Treet, the tallest tree building in the world with its 51 metres, should start construction soon. If it already hasn't, that is:*









I'll make the next post sometime in the near future


----------



## beaniepotato (Jul 7, 2013)

My plan was originally to focus on Stavanger in this post, but there's a lot to write about when it comes to Stavanger, since it is an incredibly active city construction-wise. That, and a lot of project info is hidden behind paywalls in online newspapers, which is unfortunate. I will get around to Stavanger eventually, but not quite yet. So obviously the logical choice would be to write about Trondheim, no? NO, I'll go further up north than that! Why? 
Because it's quite cool up there.

I know, I know, my jokes are terrible...

It's time for Finnmark, Troms and Nordland! In short, all of northern Norway. A huge area, but with a surprisingly low population of just under half a million people. That is actually less than the population of Oslo. Although, arguably, a fairly high-rise friendly half a million! So let's get onto it, with the small cities first, then large ones at the bottom.

*Hammerfest is quite the active city construction-wise I'd say, considering its small size of only 10,000 people. I think this render alone covers most of the large projects there as of now:*









*Here's a high-rise planned in Mosjøen. Not the prettiest, but people there seem to be very positive to it:*









*In Harstad, Statoil is going to build their brand new northern head-quarter right in the city centre:*









Now it's time for some general news and projects I'm uncertain about.

*In the small town of Sortland they have just recently announced that they are very positive to build high-rises up to 15 floors tall. This is a render of a project that was announced a few years ago, while it was never built, it might give a general idea of what our friends in Sortland are capable of:*









*In the even smaller town of Brønnøy they were very positive about building a high-rise a couple of years ago, whether they still want to or not, I do not know. But hopefully they still like the idea:*









*In Mo i Rana they announced this as a plan for the city centre a couple of years ago, hopefully they are still working on it:*









*And lastly, in the tiny, tiny town of Kirkenes, this would be the tallest tree building in the world if constructed. There hasn't been any news about the project in a while, but I hope it will still get built:*









Wow, this is already turning into a pretty big post... But it's not over yet! It's time to pull out the big guns :guns1:

Bodø:

*To start off strong, the 61 meter tall high-rise, Rica/Scandic Havet, is pretty much finished and soon ready to open:*








*(pic found on the official facebook page for the building)*

*Bodø ain't scared of no high-rises and they have plans to build more of them! Here's the general plan where 2 of these still haven't been built, and the already existing 49 meter Radisson Blu Hotel is going to increase in height by adding multiple floors:*








*A render for one of the two mysterious high-rises under planning:*









*But Bodø keeps going, the hype keeps livin', and there's nobody who can stop them! Announced back in December, yet another high-rise for the city which only has a general render for now:*









*Now, the last Bodø project is the new city hall, which even had a competition. Not my favorite of them, but this was the winning proposal:*








*If interested, you can see the other proposals here*

Are you tired? Too bad, because there is still one city to go! So bear with me, and get excited, because we're finishing this off with
Tromsø!

*Just finished and opened, we have the very pretty 13 floor hotel, Clarion the Edge:*

1 a77 (327) by tmv_media, on Flickr

*And under construction we have the 15 floor high-rise, Unn Patient Hotel! I took the picture from the webcam of the construction site:*








*and it will look like this, but taller as opposed to shorter which tends to be how it usually goes with our high-rises:*









*And last, but not least, an announced high-rise project in the city, which will be about 65-70 meters tall. It is not approved, but I hope it will be, because it looks dope:*









Well, that's all. I think it'll be a while until the next post, but not awfully long. Maybe a couple of days to a week. :hmm:


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

I had to update myself on all the highrise-projects in Norway and see what's still ongoing projects or not. Here is the overview.

Clicking the illustrations will bring you back to posts about the project in the Norway section.

Høyhusoversikten 2015 | The 2015 Highrise Summary

*Under Oppføring* | Under Construction
*Høyhus under oppføring eller som starter bygging i 2015* | Highrises that are under construction or starts construction in 2015

    








  








   



















*Framtidlige Høyhus* | Future Highrises
*Høyhus som er i planleggingsfasen* | Highrises that are in planning stage


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Three 14 floor tall apartment buildings are been planned in Sandnes.

Illustrations by *Link Arkitekter*


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

123 000m2 of offices in two 16 + 17 floorr tall highrises are been planned between Stavanger and Sandnes.

















































































*Illustrations and video by SJ-Arkitekter*


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

118m tall tower planned at Forus in Stavanger/Sandnes.








Illustration by LINK Arkitekter


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Completely Amazing!!


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Those offices above are amazing!


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Rundeskogen / Helen & Hard + dRMM
http://www.archdaily.com/636421/rundeskogen-helen-and-hard-drmm/

The three towers contain 113 units in total, ranging from 60m2 to 140m2, with the highest tower reaching 15 stories. The core construction is concrete while secondary parts are made 
from timber framework. Originally the three towers where designed as timber constructions. Due to the client’s desire to build in a more conventional way, this solution was replaced 
with hybrid concrete/timber. More on *ArchDaily*.









Photographer: Sindre Ellingsen









Photographer: Sindre Ellingsen









Photographer: Sindre Ellingsen









Photographer: Sindre Ellingsen


----------



## thompsongda (Oct 5, 2012)

Great stuff!


----------



## Kavi_Akbaev (Aug 2, 2012)

Good projects, it's Europe


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Recently completed student housing in Haugesund by Helen og Hard:































































http://www.freimen.no/Client-Galleries/Studentboliger-Sørhauggata-Haug/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The fully wooden highrise in Bergen known as "the tree" opened earlier today.


----------



## :jax: (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone interested in a YIMBY Norge on Facebook? YIMBY Sweden started on SSC and at some point there was a YIMBY Norway as well, but clearly died out due to lack of activity. The Swedish YIMBY forum isn't too active either, but their Facebook groups are quite-to-very active.

I am canvassing if any Norwegians would be interested to join a Facebook group, possibly for something bigger later. This is the thread in question.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kremmergaarden, Ålesund.

Current situation:









Proposed replacement: 








http://www.smp.no/tema/Kremmergaarden/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kong Oscars gate 22.24 infill in Bergen by MAD arkitekter.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Bergen Station Øst development in Bergen. I think the cladding ended up rather cheap looking. I had hoped they would use stone.































































http://www.lsa.no/bergen-stasjon-stsiden


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A new fully wooden highrise is being development at Brummundal in eastern Norway. The first shovel was put into the ground earlier this month and it is expected to be completed by 2018. Although it is very ugly, its main claim to fame is actually not that but rather that it will become the worlds highest wooden house at 81m, surpassing the 51m high "the tree" in Bergen (see above) which currently has the record by 30 meters.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

^^ Nice, but its the same with The Tree in Bergen, its interesting that we see a little race in constructing taller highrises out of wood, but when they can design such a robust structure pushing the limits of wood, why can't they put a little more effort in its architecture? Its understandable they chose a very conservative structure, hence its simple form, but is it that hard to do something with its facade, wooden material, color and appearance, design of windows and balconies just a little more creative?


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Those black office buildings look amazing!


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

Þróndeimr said:


> ^^ Nice, but its the same with The Tree in Bergen, its interesting that we see a little race in constructing taller highrises out of wood, but when they can design such a robust structure pushing the limits of wood, why can't they put a little more effort in its architecture? Its understandable they chose a very conservative structure, hence its simple form, but is it that hard to do something with its facade, wooden material, color and appearance, design of windows and balconies just a little more creative?




It`s a weird thing that this building arises i Brumunddal. Olav Thon first tried to build it in nearby Hamar, but they didn`t want it. After all Hamar as a small-city character to think about, Brumunddal barely does. 


More than a townhouse, this will be an hotel along the E6, removed from B center by a kilometer or so.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A seriously weird design for a hotel in Voss by Dark arkitekter.


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

ELH said:


> It`s a weird thing that this building arises i Brumunddal. Olav Thon first tried to build it in nearby Hamar, but they didn`t want it. After all Hamar as a small-city character to think about, Brumunddal barely does.
> 
> More than a townhouse, this will be an hotel along the E6, removed from B center by a kilometer or so.


Highrises has been proposed in Hamar for a long time and been rejected. I remember i posted news about highrise proposals at Tjuvholmen 14 years ago here on SSC. Two-three proposals have come and gone since then. 

That the politicians in Brummundal seemingly approve the project as easy as that doesn't come as a surprise as other towns trying to compete with its bigger nabour(s) isn't a new thing (Molde, Namsos, Straume, Sandnes). Brummundalen isn't exactly known as a pretty town, its a place everybody drives by without stopping or noticing. Approving this landmark will certainly make people remember Brummundal as they drive by and it will drive some of the attention from Hamar and Lillehammer to Brummundal even though the highrise is located off the town center.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New museum building at Gamle Bergen Museum by AART architects. 



























http://aart.dk/no/projects/gamle-bergen-museum


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some pictures of the newly completed Voss High School. I think the execution leaves something to be desired, at least when it comes to the exterior. 

Here is how it was first visualized: 









The final result:






























































http://aart.dk/no/projects/voss-videregaende-skole


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The winning design for the "Varmestue" (I'm not sure what the English expression would be for it; Warming cottage?) at Skomakerdiket at Fløyen mountain in Bergen.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some pictures of the completed Jonsvollkvartalet in Bergen.






















































http://arkitektgruppen-cubus.no/prosjekt/naeringsbygg-jonsvollkvartalet


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Nygaardsplassen development in Fredrikstad by MAD arkitekter. Please note that the overview rendering was done before the design was boxified. Still it looks like a nice development.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Fr...d338204fc!8m2!3d59.2205369!4d10.9347012?hl=no


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Øglændkvartalet in Sandnes. 










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.8508...UAnU9y5RsgRt_PlW4j5g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=no


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Plans to restore a historic wooden building to its former "glory" and build two modern buildings next door in Sarpsborg. Looks like a really nice project.

Now:









Past: 









Future:


























http://www.liefting.no/#prosjekter/13/prosjekt-nybygg-og-restaurering


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Two out of three (but I could not find any good pictures of the last one) feasibility studies for the development of a station city at Sundvollen as part of the Ringerike bane project. 

LPO:









Rejlers and Arkitema: 









I would prefer to see a combination of these two with the canals of Rejlers proposal and the closed city blocks of LPOs design. That would be absolutely stunning. :drool:

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/35...754647aa0!8m2!3d60.0621661!4d10.3099265?hl=no


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

St Maries Gate 30 in Sarpsborg.

A corner building that had first gone through a various modifications like the removal of the original windows, the removal of original plaster details and the removal of the original roof tiles, before it was then struck by a fire that ruined the roof and gutted the top floor. It was then decided to renovate the building back to its original appearance before all those modifications. 

Before (but after the fire):









Now (although not completely completed):


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The completed kvartal 42 in Kristiansand.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kvartal 57 in Kristiansand construction update.

Rendering:









Real life:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A new museum planned in Rjukan.

Rjukan is a small town located in a deep valley beneath the Gaustadtoppen peak in central Norway. It was founded as a company town by Norsk Hydro. Thw Rjukan area grew to become an important part of the Norwegian industrial base during the early 20th century. Two huge power stations were built as part of the industrialization of the valley, with one of them (Vemork) even becoming the worlds largest power station upon completion in 1911. Vemork later become worlds first site for the mass production of heavy mater which lead to the infamous heavy water sabotage campaign (Tungtvannsaksjonen) during ww2. 

Rjukans industrial heritage was acknowledged and written inn on the UNESCO world heritage site in 2015. There have been a desire to make the heritage more presentable in relation to that, and the latest step in that development is this new museum that will be dedicated to the heavy water sabotage of ww2. It's planned to be built next to Vermork power station.

Today:









Tomorrow:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed development described as "Sandvikens Venezia" in Bergen.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Sa...162ae6865e3!8m2!3d60.412023!4d5.3252949?hl=no


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

An old post office building being converted to apartments in Flekkefjord. Not the biggest project mind you but I think it is nice seeing more urban living in the smaller Norwegian towsn/cities too.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kanalbyen in Kristiansand.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Midtmoa, a urban development in the suburbs of Ålesund.










The only urbaness to be found in miles ... 








https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=95237283&page=3&location=0.20015


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Drammen:

Bragenernes Sentrum:




















Ankers Hage:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A tower in Bodø which I'm not sure have been posted before. Construction should be underway.



























https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=73446967&location=0.20018


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Farverikvartalet in Gjøvik. 










Edit: Added a updated rendering.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed hotel in Fauske.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

the data center, the hotel and even that kiwi store look amazing!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Museum of the Jektefart in Bodøsjøen. Jektefarten refers to a ship trading route along the coast of Norway up to the North that was active from the late middle ages until the early 20th century.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The new city hall of Bodø.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Under construction in Tønsberg.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> A new fully wooden highrise is being development at Brummundal in eastern Norway. The first shovel was put into the ground earlier this month and it is expected to be completed by 2018. Although it is very ugly, its main claim to fame is actually not that but rather that it will become the worlds highest wooden house at 81m, surpassing the 51m high "the tree" in Bergen (see above) which currently has the record by 30 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Construction update:




































http://www.bygg.no/article/1324870?image=dp-image98018-1324875


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Video.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A fully wooden apartment project in Vågsbygd, Kristiansand.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of Kanalbyen in Kristiansand.




































http://jbu.no/no/Kanalbyen-2A


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sjøparken in Larvik.


















https://www.pictastar.com/tag/Byggetrinn1


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Is this Legoland or actual buildings? So much ugliness, in such a beautiful environment. What a sad waste. Modernism is becoming more idiotic day by day. hno:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Funnily enough saying it looks like a theme park is usually the derogatory terms used by hardcore modernists to dismiss everything that does not completely disregard humans.

If you are referring to the project above then I can't say I agree. I think it shows a nice variety in in colours and have a certain human scale. Although it looks quite artificial now, I think it will turn out to be a very pleasant place to be and live when the surrounding blocks gets developed and it gets more settled with greeneries and so on. It is basically a modern take on new urbanism. I think the roof looks quite cheap, but otherwise I would like to see more of that, not less.


----------



## Hq2 (Apr 24, 2008)

Galro said:


> Sjøparken in Larvik.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks fine to me. Modern buildings refering to our european heritage.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New city block in Sandnes.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Håbafjell child care in Sandnes.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Hillevåg development construction update.


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

everything is so... green!


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I assume you are thinking of the green roofs? Yes, that have become very popular (again) in Norway to reduce risk of floods, reduce the amount of particulates in the air and to reduce the urban heat island effect.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Munkhaugveita in Trondheim.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The new catholic church in Trondheim. It opened in November last year. I have to say I really like it. It have a very timeless look to it.























































It replaced this building:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The nygaarsplassen development in central Fredrikstad is now under construction (or at least groundwork have started at the site).

Here it is being fenced off earlier this month.









Renderings.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.2125...W133UHWPV2qyViUTZaBA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The concrete core of the Bodø 360 apartment project is now making its impact on the Bodø skyline.









(To the right.)

Rendering:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Ureddplassen rest stop at the Helgeland coast.



























https://www.archdaily.com/890837/ne...ee-landmarks-on-norways-scenic-tourist-trails


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Hurum Brygge development along the Oslo fjord.














































http://www.helenhard.no/images/made/uploads/projects/HURUM_BRYGGE1_-01-01_1149_650_s.png


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of an backyard infill in Trondheim. 


















(Pictures: Arnt Furunes).
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=147837699#post147837699

Renderings:



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@63.4313...oWVYgD0f-9on6cPBD9gw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New planetarium and a visitor center at Harestua, north of Oslo.














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/27...e601a8bf0!8m2!3d60.2000219!4d10.7176409?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Development at Devoldholmen in Kristiansund.













































https://www.cfmoller.com/p/-no/Devoldholmen-Kristiansund-i3483.html


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Large apartment project in Kristiansand.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Verket development in Moss is now well under construction.









http://www.instapuk.com/p/1780016973766389179_656624474









http://www.instapuk.com/p/1782001339052620892_421515

The project.


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

Galro said:


> New planetarium and a visitor center at Harestua, north of Oslo.



Great. I´ve called for a planetarium in Oslo. The project looks spectacular.


Seriously, however, it seems a little self-defeating to build it so far away from the city. The Planetarium would enjoy more visitors - and more visitors would enjoy the planetarium, if it laid closer to the city. Even Maridalen or Sørkedalen would be much better.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ It will be built in connection with the already existing Solar Observatory at Harestua. Btw, while speaking of ridiculously protected heritage sites here, apparently that solar observatory have received the strictest possible heritage protection we have in Norway.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Skramstadkvartalet, Drammen.









http://www.oxer.no/propertytype/prosjekt/

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.741...O_l3_0GpQW3URhO7zBSQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Horten culture scene in Horten.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Midrise proposal in Trondheim complete with overhead bridge nuts. It looks like a joke but it is actually being treated as a serious proposal and they have engaged an architect for it. I assume and hope the bridge would never come to fruition should they decide to go with the rest of the development though.



























https://retthjemarkitekter.no/e21/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Havegaten apartment project in Tønsberg.










Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.2626...cQOPdaR3Taj7K_j0akGQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sande Kindergarten at Skafjellåsen.


















http://www.reiulframstadarchitects.com/sande-kindergarten/jvu2woqvhzb1okvdshtotz4hq4sbes

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...bbb144c93a38982!8m2!3d59.5804422!4d10.2476418


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

even kindergardens have amazing designs


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ There are many less than amazing kindergardens too. It's just that I have a tendency to post projects I like/find interest here as I assume it would not be that interesting if I spammed the thread with stuff like this.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Fully wooden student housing to be built in Longyearbyen at Svalbard.


















http://www.instapuk.com/p/1726175389641263102_3322224519


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the submerged restaurant by Snøhetta. It is being built on a floating barge and will be moved to its final location when completed. 































































https://www.archdaily.com/895377/ne...-of-snohettas-underwater-restaurant-in-norway

The project:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Mellomila 57-59 apartment project in Ilsvika in Trondheim construction update. The pictures were taken by the user STAR-ter.



















The project:


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@63.431...4!1s3sQGFzeTm1A3p_089lN0SA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Grev Wedels plass apartment project in Drammen construction update.









The project.


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.742...4!1sEPGwAtXpkdkMEzXVtZNYdQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Kamben apartment project in Myrkdalen Fjellandsby. It is expected to be completed by August next year.



















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@60.856...-no-pi0-ya237.51851-ro-0-fo100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bodø city hall extension construction update.









http://www.instapuk.com/p/1791242172306281532_674319793

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Tobienborg hage in Kristiansand.













































Construction update taken earlier this year:

















https://www.facebook.com/tobienborghage/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.1577...SkgyZgFY0tgLWZRoqx0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Some pictures of Sjøparken in Stavern (outside of Larvik). First building step is now completed from what I understand.













































http://www.instapuk.com/tag/agnesbrygge










The plan is to build three more islands. I believe B4 is the building step that have been completed.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A project in Arendal to restore this old wooden building back to its 19th century appearance.

Today.









Drawings of the project.


















A picture of it back in the day. Looks the neighboring building to the left could need a similar restoration.








http://www.agderposten.no/kjop-tilgang?aId=1.2264890


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Moss construction update.


















http://boaeiendom.no/hjem/3180199

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.4352...WYf0iwI9PnplaovUORGg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of Bodø 360 apartment midrise in Bodø.








http://www.instapuk.com/p/1799210587197241399_204405607

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Masterplan for Værste torv in Fredrikstad. They are hoping to start construction next year.









http://www.griffarkitektur.no/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.2120...fGyzcvwIIp8YKZU1cg3g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A proposed re-development of a city block into apartments in Skien. The developers are also hoping that this block could be the location for the new city library that is being planned (which those glass volumes in the back are supposed to represent), but as I understand the apartment part of the project was already being planned before they decided to marketed it to the city and it is not contingent on it getting the library. 










The location today. I love the redesign of the corner building. 









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.2076...Ncfh_J7845_lLmj22TWQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Holbergs gate 2 apartment project in Kristiansand. It's now basically completed.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed apartment project in central Trondheim.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@63.4332...DBEsoPLjSslWiIeZRbiQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

In Fredrikstad you also have this Cicignon Park at the old hospital grounds. It looks quite awful if you ask me with surprisingly suburban planning. Shame they didn't borrow some inspiration from the Trosvikstranda development in the same city. 










































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.206...4!1sNJvZrNGWZxZ4x5VwfPQfBQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Combined row-house and midrise city block under development in Askim.






















































http://hille-melbye.no/projects/boliger/askim

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.5807...iYxKDniHfXt7RqXOPkig!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The winning masterplan for the re-development of the masterplan in Gjøvik. The area is prone to flooding so nothing, from what I understand, will be built in the 200 "flood zone" along the shore-










Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...3f2de0776f9a758!8m2!3d60.7932961!4d10.6983306


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed hotel in Svolvær.



















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@68.233...17.665756&pitch=0&thumbfov=100!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Lund Torv in Kristiansand. 



















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@58.151...4!1s_XX1n6XYYmXMYtxsNWvVPQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Mesnakvartalet in Lillehammer. Everything is now approved and construction start should be immediate.





































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@61.117...4!1sgZT1Fp-pzpFSjt87l62t4Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Bystranda blå in Kristiansand.





































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.1454...iHWIjhiNdRyguth27a-w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Groundwork have begun on the Tordenskiold Brygge brygge apartment project in Fredrikstad. 

Here seen in the lower right corner next to the bridge:








http://www.instapuk.com/p/1803952180550569497_2918406672

The project.



























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.2077...4smlFgXuqXWJDYIvcF0g!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The execution of the Kremmergaarden development in Ålesund turned out absolutely awful. hno: :bash: It was never a pretty project but I did not expect this. 









https://www.aasen-ovrelid.no/prosjekt/kremmergaarden/


Ålesund by Heri Ramampiaro, on Flickr

Rendering.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

"Tourist facility" project under development in Andenes at Andøya. 




































http://www.haja.no/andenesbrygge.html

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/8...b6be647f8a53da9!8m2!3d69.3160799!4d16.1202284


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in central Tønsberg. I believe it is likely just a re-development of the building that currently stands there.









https://handsonproperty.no/prosjekter

Location today: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.270...4!1sqACZFz-iSIWzxCQVKENJ-Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Galro said:


> The execution of the Kremmergaarden development in Ålesund turned out absolutely awful. hno: :bash: It was never a pretty project but I did not expect this.
> 
> 
> https://www.aasen-ovrelid.no/prosjekt/kremmergaarden/
> ...


THAT landscape..wow


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I'm hardly neutral on the matter of course, but I think most Norwegian cities and towns have great looking natural settings. Even the Oslofjord region, which is often called boring and flat by other Norwegians, is actually quite scenic. Sadly I believe we done these natural settings great injustices with the we with the sprawling mess that we have developed many of our cities into. Fortunately a lot is being done now in an effort to adopt a different urban model.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Extension of Telemark museum in Skien.









http://borveborchsenius.no/prosjekter/museumsbygg-i-brekkeparken

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.209...4!1sFoBBjMpwJf21Ewe2jQa-Bg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed hotel in Bodø.


















https://www.rb.no/norge-rundt/narin...ardt-bygger-spektakulart-i-nord/s/5-43-814063

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@67.3002...uagr_t2oejNn3Y_eZMLw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> A proposed re-development of a city block into apartments in Skien. The developers are also hoping that this block could be the location for the new city library that is being planned (which those glass volumes in the back are supposed to represent), but as I understand the apartment part of the project was already being planned before they decided to marketed it to the city and it is not contingent on it getting the library.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The building across the street to the right is set to undergo a transformation too. The transformation is much less successful than the one shown above, but it will be a huge upgrade of the area none the less. I see that some have argued for the preservation of the old facade but appears to have not been heard. Luckily.

New facade.








http://www.varden.no/kjop-tilgang?aId=1.2403007

Old facade.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A project to rebuild a historic facade (as part of a new apartment building) of an building in Kristiansand that was lost in a fire and then later demolished. 



















A picture of the original building after the fire but before it was demolished.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.1479...56h9wOc5x002V0jUvmmQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Re-development of the old sea man school in Arendal. The county governor of Aust- og Vest-Agder have just started negotiating with the landlord (which I think is the municipality of Arendal) for office spaces in the building. 



















The old sea man school building mass can be seen here (close to the antenna).









Location in the city.









Location at streetview: https://www.google.com/maps/@58.463...4!1srZmJpY-5-LOR4zltYZmFjw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project at Vraget in Kristiansand. A public beach will be established on the small island. I think it should be under construction now. 




























Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@58.076...4!1sK7eCVH_roIrM_FPbcQYe2Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Brunvollkvartalet in Molde.





































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@62.736...4!1sFNe3OG5Glgtj_iXXk-gmdQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Masterplan for a new district in Hamar. I hope it end up more urban than these renderings give the impression of.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprisingly it have actually been re-designed to be more urban. Here are the new plans:



















Still could be more urban from this angle though. What I do like are those fake islands. Looks quite charming. 









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/search/espern+strandby/@60.7888569,11.0871165,625m/data=!3m1!1e3

Location:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A project to build allotment gardens at Skåtøy outside of Kragerø.



























https://snohetta.com/projects/379-skatoy-allotment-garden

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/S...3417ccb68f52c423!8m2!3d58.8546048!4d9.5112531


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Study for the development of Egersund city center.










The present situation. It's the parking lots located to the left which would be developed.









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...f515d90efc361af7!8m2!3d58.4514216!4d5.9998032


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Promotion video showing the revised plan for Skien Brygge on the waterfront of Skien. I can't remember whether I have ever shown the earlier version of this development before.

241863476

Rendering. It will be very boxy if these shows final individual designs of buildings (which I'm not sure it do), but it is quite urban and dense so I kind of like it anyway.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Sk...0b0949e3a2!8m2!3d59.2089131!4d9.6057526?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New museum in Kistefos along Randselva. It's scheduled for completion in July next year. It's designed by BIG so I really hope they do not opt for the cheap, crude looking cladding that they seems so fond of. I think it will be their first building in the country.



























https://www.tu.no/artikler/utfordri...tt-over-en-norsk-elv-her-er-resultatet/432515

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/K...x1cc109eb0c11cd9d!8m2!3d60.222298!4d10.369125


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apparently proposed in the Tromsø bay outside of Tromsø.









https://www.nordlys.no/byutvikling/...gge-denne-blokka-i-tromsosundet/s/5-34-632388


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Kongsberg.










The location should be around here somewhere: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Sc...3368e4e62c!8m2!3d59.6734766!4d9.6468215?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Vennesla.



























https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=120591025

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@58.271...4!1snboxVaFAFlve3vXs49AAUg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New visitor center to be built on the Vega islands on the Helgeland coast.













































https://www.archdaily.com/897071/ve...ys-first-unesco-world-heritage-visitor-center

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/V...a637c47a06259fbb!8m2!3d65.7085295!4d11.503295


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the new hotel under construction at Drammen station.


















https://dsuhblogg.skanska.no/2018/07/09/god-sommer/

Renderings.


















Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.738...4!1s-sxCrL0EbWaaZNwVFHJGvQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A crane have now been raised at the construction site of the Nygaardsplassen development in Fredrikstad so I assume that they are now done with ground works. This picture was posted at the developers facebook page but sadly they did not provide any more close-up pictures of the building site. 









https://www.facebook.com/CityplanAS/

The project. I really like the look of it. 


















Location: 
https://www.google.com/maps/@59.212...4!1srt2WWvk5wx9n_js-HOXJYg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New hotel proposed in Tromsø.



























https://www.itromso.no/nyheter/2018/07/09/Kan-bli-byens-nye-hotell-17093524.ece

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@69.649...4!1sX5zqvfyjVv4zF-edFte0eQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Egersund forum in Egersund. The project have already been approved and demolition have started at the site. Unfortunately it looks to be quite auto-centric though.



















Demolition underway.








http://dalane-tidende.no/index.php?page=vis_nyhet&NyhetID=25137

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/4...f515d90efc361af7!8m2!3d58.4514216!4d5.9998032


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

"Touring park terrasse" apartment project in Haugesund. It's not that urban but then again it is basically in the middle of nowhere. 









http://touringparkterrasse.com/et-unikt-hotell-bolig-og-tjenestekonsept/

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.384...4!1sBvusxUCnWXSke5z-aWzC2Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another midrise under development in Bodø. Although it is not pretty, I have to say I am quite impressed by the number of large projects such a small city (50.000 inhabitants) gets.




































http://hundholmenbyutvikling.no/byutvikling/quality-hotel/

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/B...8e785b93b25d3c53!8m2!3d67.2803556!4d14.404916


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Yet another building is set to undergo a transformation in Skien. 

From this (on the right).









To this.

















https://www.facebook.com/www.pointd...21817015424/10160183571615425/?type=3&theater

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.207...4!1sIx7ccRJPHDAtueAPsMIJ7w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of Grandgården in Arendal. 









http://www.agderposten.no/meninger/...-pa-langbryggen-a-parkere-i-fjellet-1.2441003

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Plans for the development of Eggedal.









































































Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...xab59ee641e6aa280!8m2!3d60.238224!4d9.3607688


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The completed Earth Observatory at Svalbard.






















































https://www.archdaily.com/896318/earth-observatory-lpo-arketekter


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Completed "Sjøbod" warehouse building in Trondheim. The building incorporates parts of an old building as can be seen in the contrasting elements of the facade.




































https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=124793198&page=2

Location: https://www.google.com.br/maps/@63....4!1sprcmQ_Vd6DdkDCHKI76IsA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The revised and final plans for Risørholmen in Risør. This is the result of 15 years (!) of fighting between the developer, heritage authorities, local politicians and local interest groups. I do think there is a very real danger that this will effectively become a suburban feeling villa district as the difference between the charming, traditional urban vernacular architecture of Norway and modern suburban villa areas aren't that great and what makes it former work but not the later are minor details like the irregular and dense placement of buildings and the design of public spaces. It's hard to say in these renderings, but to me it looks like they might be failing at that. At least it will look prettier from an distance than the initial plans.

Here are the initial plans which proved to be so contentious.









Revised, current plans.



























Location: https://www.google.com.br/maps/@58....4!1sL6OKnVhvIYOqDu5IPIc-qA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Update from the Holtermanns veg office project in Trondheim. The pictures were taken by the user arntf/Ant Furunes.



















The project.









Location: https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@63.4...XkO9dBLKDC5B6Il3kW1w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm obsessed with Norwegian architecture and design


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a grandparental house in short walking distance from Risør sentrum now used as "family hytte".


We`ve talked about it for long that they better build nothing on that islet than that horrendous, original proposal. It felt like an alien invasion to the small, historic, wooden town. 



The new proposal somehow looks like an extention of the town rather than as an invasion of it. That is very good. Still, it is not perfect. 



It is in line with many more recent resort developments along the rural south coast trying to create that south coast village feeling for vacationers. 



Risør, however, IS an original south coast vilage. Next to Mandal maybe the most "full blood" architecturally and in terms of authentic, historical charm. Hence, this modern imitation might feel like taking away the town rather than contributing.


Even more authentic building and planning WOULD be possible, but at least, the project lies on a separate isle, not touching the actual historical center.





Galro said:


> The revised and final plans for Risørholmen in Risør. This is the result of 15 years (!) of fighting between the developer, heritage authorities, local politicians and local interest groups. I do think there is a very real danger that this will effectively become a suburban feeling villa district as the difference between the charming, traditional urban vernacular architecture of Norway and modern suburban villa areas aren't that great and what makes it former work but not the later are minor details like the irregular and dense placement of buildings and the design of public spaces. It's hard to say in these renderings, but to me it looks like they might be failing at that. At least it will look prettier from an distance than the initial plans.
> 
> Revised, current plans.
> 
> ...


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

The original proposal was just so nasty. The revised version was just common sense! Good at least that Norwegian planners have some sense , in Ireland the original proposal would have been allowed because city planners dont care about what developments look like, just the height and function and practical issues like parking drainage fire safety etc


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I haven't followed the process that close as I'm not local, but I don't think it was the planners that complained about the aesthetics of the development. I would say that planners (and politicians) are generally quite poor at setting standards in Norway too, but I do think that they are perhaps getting better at it now as there have been many cases in the media highlighting badly designed developments. Designs like the initial project in Risør was basically the standard design for most development in the mid 2000s and you can find examples of it all places that grew fast during that time.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New primary school in Tvedestrand.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

St Halvardskvartalet in Drammen.









https://www.aase.no/prosjekter/st-halvardskvartalet/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New public bath in Ålesund. It is expected to be completed by the end of 2020.














































Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@62.4725...4!1s-wM_6HHqVISyZXgTMxh66w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The so-called Midtbykvartalet in Trondheim, as presented before in this thread, have now been approved from what I understand.



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@63.4332...4!1s7QECV8-CyG6qWkdF8-BWig!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment project in Notodden.









http://www.varden.no/kjop-tilgang?aId=1.2477716

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/No...516ce836ea6c3abf!8m2!3d59.5592778!4d9.2628376


----------



## k% (May 23, 2007)

Water, mountains, monumental bridges and beautiful architecture :cheers:

Damn you filthy rich Norwegians


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Verket development in Moss.


















https://privatmegleren.no/moss/116180150/kontakt/nokkelinformasjon

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.4397...4!1sbOQS1RewClWbTpXcbQX84w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Project to restore two old wooden houses in central Trondheim.

Now.









The project.








https://www.byggogbevar.no/pusse-opp/inspirasjon/nytt-liv-for-veiter-og-gaardsrom

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@63.4343...4!1seu_AWDjjNn1No0sNVWGBJw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Traditional looking infill (to the left) and a restoration of an building in Mandal (to the right).










Current situation. The current building (which is shown to the right on the drawing above) is the neglected looking building seen in the middle of this picture.








https://www.l-a.no/nyheter/i/EGBaK/Snudde-om-seksjonering-i-gamle-Brobakken


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Galro said:


> Trondheim:


Completed. Unfortunately it looks like they really cheapened out when they built the second floor. But I guess it is tolerable as a hospital.



























http://www.pir2.no/projects/øya-helsevakt

https://www.google.no/maps/@63.4219...4!1szzi9KOSM-p6rkhC2O-GHwQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Nygaardsplassen development in Fredrikstad.








https://deskgram.org/p/1852910468148896930_361266742

The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.2125...W133UHWPV2qyViUTZaBA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Mjøstårnet topped out at 85.4 m:










(Source)


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

A re-development of an old building in Stord which for once wasn't protected.
From this.









To this.








http://www.stord24.no/sluttar-som-ysst-leiar-skal-utvikle-helsepark-i-borggata/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Bo...4164f7abeb605a61!8m2!3d59.7807738!4d5.5012434


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Four competing designs for a new media building at the "høgskole" in Volda.

My favourite:









The other three:



























More illustrations of each individual proposal can be found here: https://statsbygg.no/Prosjekter-og-eiendommer/Byggeprosjekter/HiVolda-nybygg/Loysingsforslag/


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update from the Bodø 360 midrise apartment project in Bodø.



























https://bodø360blogg.skanska.no

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New city blocks under development at the Jarlheimsletta industrial site in Trondheim.




























Location and current appearance: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Tr...bf7c8288f3cf3d4!8m2!3d63.4305149!4d10.3950528


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Re-development of the so-called KV-building in Tromsø city centre.










Before.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Another apartment midrise in Bodø. Looks quite ugly though but I'm still surprised by the amount of these projects this 50.000 town gets. :dunno:



























https://bodonu.no/respons/na-kan-du-sikre-deg-en-unik-signatur-leilighet/15.09-05:40

I believe this is the location: https://www.google.no/maps/@67.2822...4!1sXSz7Uq-pEh_yEdZO_pXoGg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## ELH (Jul 5, 2013)

Galro said:


> Another apartment midrise in Bodø. Looks quite ugly though but I'm still surprised by the amount of these projects this 50.000 town gets. :dunno:



Maybe they want to overtake Tromsø as center of the northern regions. My guess is they _will_ in a few decades. Even touristically, Bodø is the more interesting town, as gateway to Lofoten with ferry and the with the Helgeland coast directly south.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

While this thing have now been approved in Tromsø. The planning looks quite messy if you ask me but I guess messy planning is what defines Tromsø as it is anyway. 



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@69.6493...4!1sHbELnAjRM2wPBkuFxrmdRg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sjøpromenaden apartment project in Moss. I don't think what appears to palm trees will be built as part of the project ...



















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Mo...5008afcda98857c!8m2!3d59.4642284!4d10.6593737


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The completed E.C. Dahls complex in Trondheim, which consisted of the rebuilding of some existing buildings and the construction of a new "pavilion"-like building in the backyard. 








































































http://www.bergersenarkitekter.no/lysholmbygget_e-c-dahls-kvartalet_ntnu-kalvskinnet/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Tr...bf7c8288f3cf3d4!8m2!3d63.4305149!4d10.3950528


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

Galro said:


> Brunvollkvartalet in Molde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reality and the renders differ, I personally think they went cheap on the building, all the guttering and downpipes are exposed, it really cheapens the entire look and feel of the development.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ What a shame. You should take some pictures if you get the opportunity.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Grandkvartalet in Larvik. The project is now approved and the sale of apartments have begun.




























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/La...1469061c5106c79!8m2!3d59.0538363!4d10.0295463


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of Kanalbyen in Kristiansand.









https://www.facebook.com/alabarchitects/

The project. 


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Kr...df0c0d6fc81c58a4!8m2!3d58.1599119!4d8.0182064


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Masterplan for the development of an new urban district located in Tromsø made by the city of Tromsø. I'm pleasantly surprised by this given that I don't think Tromsø have seen many high quality urban projects while this certainly looks to have potential in my eyes. I especially like the boardwalk in the second illustration. 













































https://www.nordlys.no/tromso/byutv...laner-for-omradet-nord-for-brua/s/5-34-967980

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Tr...23dca858e6ebed3!8m2!3d69.6492047!4d18.9553238


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Tobienborg hage project in Kristiansand showing the whole buildings. These pictures are unfortunately about a month old now but I hadn't noticed that they had been posted to their official facebook before now, so apologize for that. I'm pretty happy with how these appears to have turned out. It looks exactly (to my eyes) as depicted in the renderings. 



















The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@58.1577...SkgyZgFY0tgLWZRoqx0A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?dcr=0


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed development in Leirvik city centre.




































http://www.sunnhordland.no/nyhende/slik-vil-tyse-og-liverod-utvikla-leirvik-sentrum-1.2501437

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/54...bdbb3cf8061eb994!8m2!3d59.7797664!4d5.5005327


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Project to restore an old "sjøbod" from 1909 and build a couple of modern buildings next to it in Midsund. Apparently the project have been super-contentious for some reason but it is approved now.

The "Sjøbod" today.









The project. The "sjøbod" can be seen to the right. 









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@62.6736...4!1sRZ8ia2jILltV1sHZiTNOzg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Why do so many norwegian building proposals have steep pitched rooves? To be more contextual?


----------



## adymartianul (Feb 5, 2011)

Because of the snow?


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

wakka12 said:


> Why do so many norwegian building proposals have steep pitched rooves? To be more contextual?


I don't think it is due being more contextual as such as you will see proposals with pitched roof even in locations that aren't dominated by pitched roofs like in the Bispevika development in Oslo. I think it is merely a result of the pinched roof being a prominent feature in the traditional architecture that is often thought of as being quintessentially Norwegian (i.e. like this or this) and architects wanting to give their interpretation of it. Flat roofed development can also given derogatory-intended nicknames like boxes and my impression is that they are usually be met with more resistance from the locals so it is probably a way to get an speedier approval process too.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New large development at the former horse racing track at Leangen in the suburbs of Trondheim.













































http://www.koteng.no/leangenbolig/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Le...7c625116ba30e6a!8m2!3d63.4351611!4d10.4688221


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed masterplan for the the re-development of the town of Steinborg in the municipality of Fedje. It's intended to be developed into the natural meeting point of the municipality. Part of the proposal is also to move the town hall into an old factory that exist at the site (seen in second illustration). I think the plan looks quite nice and seems to be further building on the "strengths" of the town.

As a fun fact it can be mentioned that Fedje is Norways westernmost located municipality.



















Map.








https://www.fedje.kommune.no/informasjon-fraa-folkemoete.6152990-299194.html

The area today: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Fe...2480b862cab69722!8m2!3d60.8107062!4d4.4469799


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Nygaardsplassen development in Fredrikstad have started to rise.









https://www.f-b.no/nyheter/nygaards...a-dod-plass-til-byens-nye-torg/s/5-59-1270808

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New project in Kristiansand.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Sales of apartments in the Holmestrand Brygge project have now begun. The project is fittingly located in Holmestrand.













































https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=131267899

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@59.488...4!1sgPB76FP-USSymGaKf7M94Q!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

New project proposed at Tangvall outside of Kristisansand. To me it don't look particularly realistic and I'm not sure I really like that much anyway with its open planning, but we'll see.



























https://www.fvn.no/nyheter/lokalt/i/oR23J0/Ingen-hoydebegrensninger-pa-Tangvall

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/46...8605aafde99126a5!8m2!3d58.0969206!4d7.8145524


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

> Masterplan for the development of an new urban district located in Tromsø


Love the wooden siding


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Vervet development in Tromsø. This is right on the other side of the bridge from the development shown previously on this page.









http://picdeer.com/lpoarkitekter

The project.



























Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Tr...23dca858e6ebed3!8m2!3d69.6492047!4d18.9553239


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the new Østre Porsgrunn church taken earlier this month.






















































https://www.facebook.com/johs.sorha...7Nq6JMw9inWwFupHm5FMVbs3jlN9jQH136b5U&fref=nf

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed new project at Sundvollen with 200 apartments and a new hotel. It's unfortunately not that urban looking. This btw right next to the planned new station city of Sundvollen and where the new Ringerike rail will be built. 









https://www.ringblad.no/nyheter/sun...ygge-200-boliger-og-nytt-hotell/s/5-45-672597

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/35...2784723,274m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x464105


----------



## Rob73 (Jun 18, 2014)

A nice new building planned for Molde, Trehuset i Molde, 14 stories all wood construction. I think it would make a great addition to the city and a vast improvement on the pebble dash bit of nastiness that currently occupies the site.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Public Sauna completed in Dalen.








































































http://www.feste.no/soria-moria

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Da...3:0xb9b494030e7e624c!8m2!3d59.443056!4d8.0125


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Rob73 said:


> A nice new building planned for Molde, Trehuset i Molde, 14 stories all wood construction. I think it would make a great addition to the city and a vast improvement on the pebble dash bit of nastiness that currently occupies the site.


Two more illustrations. I really like the project and I hope it gets approved (and built in a accordance with current plans). I think it could be a boon to Molde.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Plans for a "Hurtigruten" museum in Hadsel. They are planning to start construction next year. 




































http://vny.no/nyheter/planene-er-i-havn/

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Ha...a6bc7d5c859f870!8m2!3d68.5241987!4d15.0004486


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposed development called Nordlys-kvartalet in Tromsø. I have feeling that this could turn out absolutely hideous if built, but I guess it will help the city grow denser if nothing else. Pretty crappy renderings they have released though.




































https://www.nordlys.no/tromso-sentr...-nordlys-kvartalet-ut-pa-horing/s/5-34-981777

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@69.6517...4!1s6zcM2cfGKKaUf7x-odsNXg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Ramsalt apartment project in Bodø.









https://www.facebook.com/groups/bodo1/photos/

The project.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the station hotel and neighbouring office building in Drammen. The picture was taken by the user kjetilab.










The project.


















Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Dr...578916649a336d9!8m2!3d59.7440738!4d10.2044564


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Construction update of the Tordenskiold Brygge apartment project in Fredrikstad.









https://www.facebook.com/BRICK-821539304634467/

The project.









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Fr...eba626d338204fc!8m2!3d59.2205369!4d10.9347012


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Proposal to demolish a couple of villas and replace them with this apartment project at Vik torg in Hole municipality.









https://www.ringblad.no/nyheter/vik...eiligheter-og-kaf-lokale-pa-vik/s/5-45-680941

Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@60.0773...4!1sUvvIo3vvjtD9CdRdy_pHrA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Apartment building in an back alley in Tromsø city center.



























https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=133010876

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/@69.652...4!1sExPcKRiAwH_PLnlS_wplCQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Project to re-clad a parking garage structure in Haugesund. It will still only be a parking garage afterwards too of course, but at least it will be an visual upgrade.

From this:









To this:









Location: https://www.google.no/maps/@59.4116...4!1sr1w5xzy14gb9emI0YYHUAQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## wakka12 (May 17, 2015)

Thats cool! Interesting how theres so many projects in norway that seem to primarily focus on aesthically improving buildings and spaces, well maybe not primarily but its clearly strongly considered such as in this project. In ireland, and most countries, ugly buildings are often reclad and refurbished to make them more commercially viable/or livable and usually improve aesthically but its just result of modernising,theres not really any particular effort made to make it a more attractive building, glass and other common 21st c just happen to be a bit better looking than a lot of the cheap ugly materials used in late 20th


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ I don't follow the developments in other countries that closely so I can't say whether it is more common in Norway. What I can say is that there is nationally a desire for Norwegians cities to become denser and urban - this is basically a due to a combination of making the society more energy efficient, preserving agricultural lands and forests, as well as a desire to better facilitate walking in effort to improve the health and well being of the population. However Norwegian cities were very badly hit by modernism both in terms of architecture and planning, which have made them rather unpleasant places to be in many instances. If we want to achieve the objective of making people taking up city living again, then some of these worst offenders (like above) needs to be re-developed and I think what you see is a effect of that.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The Cicignon park development in Fredrikstad have now received construction permit and they expect that they will start construction before Christmas. I'm quite sceptical about how this is going to turn out, but at least it will make the city a little bit denser.



















Video of the project: 





Location: https://www.google.no/maps/place/Fr...eba626d338204fc!8m2!3d59.2205369!4d10.9347012


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

"Narvikfjellet Arctic Resort". Proposal for a hotel and tourist accommodation in Narvik.













































https://www.fremover.no/vis/annonse...stjernearkitekten-tegner-narvik-arctic-resort

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/N...5f262459702964b!8m2!3d68.4329248!4d17.4567175


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

The re-development of Beitostølen. It's basically a ski resort. The pub thing should be completed by now (it was scheduled to open to the public on the November 1) and the sales of apartments in the rest of the project have now begun.



























https://www.oystre-slidre.kommune.no/nyheter/nye-beitostolen.9674.aspx

https://www.finn.no/realestate/newbuildings/ad.html?finnkode=133319467

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/2...5m1!1s2018-11-25!8m2!3d61.2485809!4d8.9064936


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Dementia "village" to be built in Kristiansand.













































https://www.kristiansand.kommune.no/helse-og-omsorg/utvikling-og-prosjekter/strommehaven/

Location: https://www.google.com/maps/search/strømme+kristiansand/@58.1554988,8.0811483,209m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Project a new traditional looking uthavn in Lindenes. It will be located right next to the historic town of Svinør and I guess it will essentially be an extension of it. I realize that it might look a little bit mundane for outsiders, but I think these areas can have very nice atmospheres and it is part of the vernacular architecture tradition of Southern Norway that is quite unique to the region. There appears to have been a renewed interest in these uthavns in recent years. This is now the second such traditional project I've posted so far in this thread and there is also calls about getting the preserved uthavn towns added as Unesco sites (but I'm not sure how realistic that is). 

Everything on the left side would be newly constructed.









A overview showing the proposed buildings. 








https://www.l-a.no/nyheter/i/kaVOWA/Vil-investere-150-millioner-kroner-i-skjargarden

And a picture showing how Svinør appears now. The new project would be located inside the bay, about where there is a red cottage on top of a hill today.









Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/H...be4bbfe1664e08c0!8m2!3d58.0288853!4d7.2315464


----------

